# Dallas to Los Angeles via Grand Canyon



## dan85leah (Jun 11, 2021)

We are making our first RV trip in less than two weeks. We are in need of recomendations for RV parks along the way. Our goal is to drive approximately 600 miles day one which would put us around Albuquerque. Day two we will try to make it to the Grand Canyon Day 2. Does anyone have RV Parks they can recommend on our route. Also, we would like to find a RV Park somewhere outside of LA where we can see a fabulous view of the coast. Any suggestions or advice welcome.


----------



## Jack Hall (Jun 14, 2021)

Beach views outside of LA- GOOD LUCK!  Most are booked a year ahead of time.  Sometimes you can get lucky with a cancellation . Some (Sea Cliffs in Santa Cruz for one) have 1-5 "first come first served" spots which are offered at something like 7AM "the day of" availability. I am pretty sure that those spots are one day only. Since checkout time is 11:00 or 12:00 (depending on the park), you have to entertain yourself for 4 hours or so before setting up.  I have been told (no personal experience) that you have to be at Seacliff by 5:30 AM if you want a "first come" spot.  Doheny beach in Oceanside used to allow camping on the beach. Likewise Huntington Beach State Park.  Newport Dunes is pricey, but is about 3 miles from the beach, and is located on an estuary of Newport Bay.  They also tend to be booked out a year in advance,  Daily calls at 7AM to the park of your choice are the secret to catching a cancellation spot. I KNOW (from personal experience) that it is rare to get a cancellation spot after 8AM, although one time I got a Yosemite spot at 11AM because I was the first caller after the cancellation call.  I have found that if I start calling early (at LEAST 10 days before the date) and I am  obsessive aboout it, I can get a cancellation spot about 60%-70% of the time.


----------

